# Guinea Pig Food?



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

My friend's Guinea Pig passed away and he still has half a bag of food left. I didn't get what brand it was - but he wants to know if I want it.

Is it okay to feed guinea pig food to mice? All I really know is that it has alfalfa in it, and is generally higher in protein. I would assume the high protein, in small amounts, would be beneficial to my mommas. But what about the alfalfa?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Waste not want not. Mix it in with your current mouse mix bulk it out.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

no musnt do that !! the mouses tails will fall off and ears drooop !


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Mice are different to Guinea pigs, Hamsters , Gerbils they need diferent requirments in there diet Guinea pig food is much harder to chew and digest for a mouse only feed a mouse mixture too mice there nutrition is totally different I wouldnt feed them it that is why we have different foods available


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

geordiesmice said:


> Mice are different to Guinea pigs, Hamsters , Gerbils they need diferent requirments in there diet Guinea pig food is much harder to chew and digest for a mouse only feed a mouse mixture too mice there nutrition is totally different I wouldnt feed them it that is why we have different foods available


I'm not saying dont listen to this, but i have been breeding and exhibting mice for 3 years and myself as well as 85% of the mouse fancy people mix guinea pig food or rabbit food in with there mouse mice. I, myself, use both in my mouse mix because i have guinea pigs too. The biscuits are good for keeping there teeth trim, they knaw food with there front teeth including wood plastic anything they can get the teeth into so they wont break there teeth or anything like that.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you for the responses guys. I think I will take the bag from him and at least take a look at the ingredient list and see what I think.

I certainly don't plan on using only this food. It would be something I could throw a few pieces of into their bowls. A little extra.

We shall see.


----------

